# Error 103 (net::ERR_CONNECTION_ABORTED): Unknown error.



## johnk81

Error 103 (net::ERR_CONNECTION_ABORTED): Unknown error.

Everytime I try to upload I get this.

I am running Google Chrome and have run Mozilla and IE7 and always get the same message. I am an event photographer so really need to upload images so this is a_ real_ problem. I have recently changed my connection from a wireless connection (old laptop) and now have an Advent PC which is a good system and is now by LAN connected directly to the modem (virgin). Speed tests are fine but this error message is always there.

No idea , I have disabled Firewall and Avast to no avail.

Does anyone know what I can do?????


----------



## johnb35

Might help if you tell us how you are trying to do it.  You don't mention the use of any program or anything.  Most likely its the program you are using.


----------



## Concordedly

Just upload via FTP and do it that way. You can then link the photos you need to. Otherwise, I agree provide some more info.


----------



## johnk81

Running XP on SP3, had a minor victory I uninstalled Chrome and then went to Microsoft update and reinstalled .Net framework 4 and I can upload now.

I havent tried a large upload but so far so good!

And I am unsure about going to Mozilla now.

Whats the most stable browser I have just kept it default on IE7 since.


----------



## Concordedly

Firefox. Never had that issue before but it seems quite common per Google, especially on Chrome. I don't like chrome because there are websites I goto that are not Chrome-compatable.


----------



## johnk81

Ah well spoke to soon cannot upload a single f&*%ing thing now , really frustrating and no one , I mean NO ONE seem to have an idea ... brilliant!


----------



## johnb35

With that type of attitude why should we help you?  However, What has changed since you were able to upload successfully?


----------

